# dental work, novocaine while breastfeeding...is it safe?



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Probably a dumb question, but I'm going to be making an appointment to see my dentist because I think I might have a cavity. If I do, is it okay to have dental work and novocaine or other local numbing medications while breastfeeding?

My son is 20 months and nurses just a few times a day now.

Thank you!


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Oh, just looked up on the net that Lidocaine (Xylocaine) is considered the safest. Guess I'll have to ask if they can use that on me if dental work is necessary?


----------



## sbandjsmom (Mar 19, 2007)

Novacaine is fine. If you can, ask for the kind without epinephrine -- it doesn't tend to last as long, but it also won't make you jumpy. It really goes out of your system quickly.

-Michelle


----------



## Jess A (May 26, 2006)

I had Novacaine last week for some fillings, and the only one who suffered was me (not during the procedure, but my teeth are still tender!).


----------



## KatieMarie (Jun 27, 2006)

i'm glad someone asked this - i have two dentist appts scheduled just weeks after my son is born and was wondering how they would affect.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

kellymom info on dental work: http://www.kellymom.com/health/illness/dentalwork.html

Quote:

Both x-rays and novocaine (and other drugs used for local anesthesia, such as bupivacaine and lidocaine) are considered to be compatible with breastfeeding.


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Great, thank yall very much. We are also TTC after a loss, so if I have an exam during the 2WW I will refuse x-rays. And I'll talk to my OB before having any work done. I'm hoping it's just a stain and not a cavity!

Thanks!


----------



## treqi (Dec 31, 2006)

How bout not getting numbed at all its really not that bad.... theres seriously only 10 seconds of pain that is spreadout through the whole process..... I really have ALOT of experience as I've had 20+ cavities filled(with the white and the metal) w/o and medication......


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Oh goodness treqi, you are a better woman than I!









I have a very low tolerance for pain...I've gotta have at least a little something!

Hopefully it's just a stain and not a cavity.


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treqi* 
How bout not getting numbed at all its really not that bad.... theres seriously only 10 seconds of pain that is spreadout through the whole process..... I really have ALOT of experience as I've had 20+ cavities filled(with the white and the metal) w/o and medication......

Thanks for reminding me of that treqi. I had cavities filled as a teen w/o being numbed. It was absolutely no big deal







(though my dentist kept cringing in concern). I think I have a cavity and was a bit concerned about getting it filled. I just won't get numbed


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

it's fine.


----------

